# Spinning Shih Tzu hair...



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

My close friend has been collecting her dog's hair (rather than fur) and was wondering if it could be spun. It is silky and slippery rather than the undercoat of most dogs as it is hair rather than fur. What do you all think?

Thanks in advance.

Silvia


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Try it by itself and then with wool. It will be different than poodle hair which is curly. I know people who spin : just fur. It is all about what YOU like. Take pics.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have spun "cheingora" a couple of times and I would think that Shih Tzu might make a wonderful yarn not unlike mohair. 

Do you know if these are "clipped hair" or what comes out of the brush after brushing? 

Brushing usually only takes out the loose undercoat (which is downy and soft) and clipping results in the collection of BOTH fibers- the downy undercoat and the slicky longer "guard" coat.

I would probably spin the two coats (of differing lengths) combined.

Totally off subject- a dear friend of mine (Victor Joris) that recently passed away was instrumental in helping to establish the Shih Tzu breed here in the US. Along with the Rev and Mrs Easton, they helped rescue the breed from extinction after the slaughter of the Imperial Palace dogs when the Imperial Palace was overthrown during the Chinese Communist Revolution. 

Victor was a reknowned breeder and went on to own the first Best in Show Shih Tzu. He was also a Coty award winning clothing designer and designed some of those darling suits for Jackie O and others during the 60s. He is the author of "The Complete Shih Tzu".

We traveled many miles together during my early days in provisional dog judging and he was a wonderful friend and mentor.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WIHH, you amaze me. I would love to come sit by your campfire and just listen to all the stories you could tell.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

well, come on down! As you well know, talking is what I do best- or most- or something like that.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for your thoughts, esp. WIHH. I will pass on the info about the breeder to my friend. I know they will be very interested.

It is the clippings rather than brushings. I could see where it would be somewhat like mohair, just less curly. 

I will let you know how it goes, although it may the fall before I get to it as I brushed our guardian dog, Lily, and have already handcarded her undercoat ready for spinning. As well, dear oldest son wants a bulky wool henley style pullover for dive school when he goes to PEI this fall. 

Too many projects, TOO LITTLE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

I have always heard that yarn made from dog hair will smell just like a dog if it gets wet. From what I've been told, there is no way to get around this issue. 

Does anyone know about this issue?



Tex


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

tis true. 

But there are things you can make with it that don't get wet :shrug: like scarves. 

The thermal qualities of Samoyed and other "nordic" and sled breeds are really nice enough to warrant working with.

If I were wanting to spin it, I would prefer NOT to spin "clipped hair" since you end up with a sharp cut end- kind of pokey.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I dunno, even wet the dogs smell pretty good after they've been washed with some nice smelling shampoos. You could try some of that and see if it mitigates the doggieness any. Although the "pretty good" smell is usually in relationship to the less than pleasant one that they started out with or they wouldn't have been shampooed in the first place.


----------

